# Athearn challenger wanted with tsunami sound



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking for a nice new N holdover. Does the DCC Tsunami sound produced challengers have the remote? Some have told me they didn't have a remote with the end run. Any lead would be great. Thanks Ron


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think this would belong in the for sale or wanted section of the forum.


----------

